# Tinc und Windows



## UltimateHero (7. Oktober 2003)

Also will ne VPN Verbindung zwischen nem Linux Rechner (SuSE 8.1) und nem Windows Rechner (Server 2003) herstellen benutze dazu tinc. Habe die Dokumentationen auf der tinc Seite (tinc.nl.linux.org) zum installieren hergenommen. Doch irgendwie funktioniert das alles nicht so. Gibts irgendwo im Internet ne Anleitung für linux und windows wie ich tinc richtig installiere womöglich wenn es geht auf deutsch. Englisch ist auch nicht so schlimm.

Danke,
Ultimate Hero


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

Hast Du auf dem client-Rechner ppp installiert?


----------



## UltimateHero (7. Oktober 2003)

Ich selbst hab es nicht installiert habe aber alles so gemacht wie es auf tinc.nl.linux.org steht also nehme ich mal an das ppp installiert ist.
Es baut die Verbindung auf, jedenfalls zeigt es dies an. Und wenn ich die Verbindung z.B. beim Windowsrechner beende erscheint am linuxrechner ne Meldung: " connection reseted by peer" dann steht da noch die IP adresse vom Windows rechner usw. Also nehm ich mal an das ne Verbindung zustande gekommen ist. Doch ich kann dann die Rechner die dahinter sind nicht anpingen wie es normalerweise bei einer bestehenden VPN Verbindung gehen müsste.


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

Wenn du ifconfig als root eintippst müsste ein ppp0 device erscheinen.
Beim pingen solltest du das Interface mit angeben!


```
ping vpnrechnerip -I ppp0
```


----------



## beelzebubi (21. Januar 2004)

Bei tinc ist es  ein tun/tap device.
Und ich kriege dieses Device auf w2k ums verrecken nicht  hin.
wird bei ipconfig nicht angezeigt..
Deshalb steige ich mal frech hier ein und möchte wissen wie du die tun/tap devices auf windows installiert hast .

Bei deinem Problem handelt es sich vemutlich um ein routingprob.
guck dir deine Routingtabellen an und siehe nach ob z.B. die subnetmasken richtig gesetzt sind.

Ups ist ja schon ein älterer Beitrag, aber vielleicht kann mir jemand helfen


----------

